# 01930100  Nummer



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2005)

Bekomme seit einigen Tagen Anrufe auf mein Handy von
01930100.
Meine Telefongesellschaft und der Verbraucherschutz können mir keine Hilfestellung geben.
Kann ich wirklich nichts tun um diese Anrufe generell abzuweisen?
Kann es Gebühren kosten, wenn meine Kinder aus Versehen einen solchen Anruf entgegennehmen?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2005)

....wahrscheinlich nicht. Nummern mit 0193 sind eigentlich für Internetanwendungen reserviert.

Könnte es sein, dass dies ein Anruf Voice over IP ist? Jemand ruft über das Internet das Handy der Kids an und als Kennung wird diese 0193er Nummer angezeigt. Teuer könnte der Rückruf werden, da die 0193er Nummern relativ frei tarifierbar sind.
Also ich würde mal so eine Gespräch annehmen, dann wird sich schon zeigen, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2005)

Es ist glaube ich die Nummer der DTAG über die man SMS aufs Festnetz versenden kann. Die werden dann vorgelesen.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2005)

*Re: 0193 Nummer*



			
				elke buehl schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme seit einigen Tagen Anrufe auf mein Handy von
> 01930100.





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist glaube ich die Nummer der DTAG über die man SMS aufs Festnetz versenden kann.
> Die werden dann vorgelesen.


Warum sollte das vorgelesen werden   :gruebel: 
http://www.telekom.de/etelco/faq_navi/1,18132,951_668-1,00.html

j.


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2005)

Wird vorgelesen (der Automat klingt sehr lustig) wenn das Empfangsgerät den üblichen SMS-Empfang (schriftlich) nicht unterstützt.



			
				T-Com schrieb:
			
		

> *Was ist SMS im Festnetz?*
> 
> 
> Mit SMS im Festnetz bietet die Deutsche Telekom erstmals die Möglichkeit an, auch aus dem Festnetz eine SMS versenden bzw. empfangen zu können.
> ...


Quelle


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2005)

es geht ums * Handy!!!!* nicht ums Festnetz, ich hab selber schon mal eine SMS am Neujahrsmorgen 
um 6 Uhr morgens  vorgelesen bekommen, weil der Absender die  Handynummer mit der Festnetznummer
 verwechselt hatte, das war überhaupt nicht lustig um 6 Uhr morgens aus dem ersten
 Schlaf gerissen zu werden, da der Ruf (um nicht den Schlaf zu stören *grrrr*)  
erst um 6 Uhr morgen  "translatet" wurde   :evil:

j.

PS:  Handys, die nicht SMS-fähig,  sind gibts nicht mehr , selbst bei 8 Jahre alten Handys gibt´s "Kurznachrichten"


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2005)

Ist schon klar, doch wenn einer ´ne evtl. hilfreiche Eingebung hat, dann sollten wir die Idee nicht ignorieren.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2005)

Googeln hilft 
0193...

da scheint´s einen  ziemlichen Huddle und Brassel  zu geben mit diesem 01930100 "Dienst" ,
 niemand  weiß was genaues...

außerdem wurde schon mal nach der Nummer hier im Forum gefragt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8548

j.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2005)

Diese nummer gehört ,  eine firma die Seriös ist ween du von  handy auf 'n festnetz  SMS versendest dann ercheint diese


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2005)

holländisch klingender Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Diese nummer gehört ,  eine firma die Seriös ist ween .........


Gib´ mal Zeichen, welche Firma meinst Du?


----------



## kartonowy (7 Januar 2005)

*01930100 Rufnummer*

Freunde, bin ich so was von froh, auf diese Seite gestoßen zu sein  :lol: 
Ich habe bei der Kontrolle meiner Einwahlen auch zwei Mal die 01930100 auf meinem Festnetz-Telefon gefunden, und war mir sicher, daß ich da nie angerufen habe...
Also: unter dieser Adresse http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/start/fs_03.html
kann man herausfinden, daß die Nummer von TALKLINE angemeldet ist.
Und nachdem ich im Forum die Mitteilungen gelesen habe ist mir klar, daß es sich um eine SMS Nummer handelt, in meinem Falle SMS ans Festnetz.
Un nun fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: Ja, ich habe SMS übers Festnetz empfangen und versendet. 
Zum Handy kann ich aber nichts beisteuern...

Grüße :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2005)

*Nummer*

Hallo
also, im Festnetz ist diese Nummer absolut unbedenklich. Im Festnetz verschickt die Telekom darüber SMS in Sprachform.
Wie sich das in Mobilfunknetzen verhält ist mir nicht ganz klar, eine Anfrage bei der Hotline des Mobilfunkanbieters dürfte hierüber aber Aufschluss geben


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

*01930100*

ich glaue das,das absicht von der T-com ist weil da habe ich heute angerufen und haben gesagt da gibt es jetzt eine software span plus
von t-com für eine motnatliche grundgebühr aber sonst konnten sie mir nicht helfen ha ha die wiesen nicht mal was das für eine nummer ist und woher :argue:  

mfg vomstee


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

*01930100*

Hi,

habe in einem anderen Forum die Lösung gefunden: 

Es handelt sich tatsächlich um SMS, die aufs Festnetz geschickt werden. Bei mir hat es nach dem 10. Mal aufgehört. Der Inhalt scheint ungefähr so zu lauten:  

"Text: T-Com senkt die Preise für SMS: Jetzt können Sie Nachrichten schon für je 6 Cent ins Festnetz und für 9,9 Cent in deutsche Mobilfunknetze senden. Ihre T-Com " 

Also mal wieder nur Werbung ... Frechheit, aber wie gesagt, nach 10x geben sie endlich auf :-?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2008)

*AW: 01930100  Nummer*

ich bekomme ständig anruf von 0193 er nummern. Was kann ich machen ?


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2008)

*AW: 01930100  Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich bekomme ständig anruf von 0193 er nummern.


welche?

01930100  taucht auf, wenn jemand versucht auf ein Festnetztelefon zu "simsen"  das nicht SMS fähig ist
http://www.t-home.de/is-bin/INTERSH...netz/Erreichbarkeit_nach_Mass/SMS_im_Festnetz


----------

